# Wynton Marsalis' Violin Concerto recording?



## eyepatchplease (Apr 7, 2019)

Has anyone heard if Wynton Marsalis plans to record his "Concerto in D"? It premiered years ago, but I haven't heard any news about it.

Speaking of recordings, is there a forum on here dedicated to recordings - not identifying them (although that discussion looks helpful) but rather discussing particular recordings?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Discussions of the merits of various recordings happen everywhere, here. 

As for the Marsalis concerto I do remember seeing a TV programme about it. It is probably not my cup of tea but it didn't sound unattractive or insincere. It is a mystery to me why it hasn't been recorded. Far worse pieces have been.


----------



## eyepatchplease (Apr 7, 2019)

I actually listened to it last night, I think for the first time in its entirety. I first heard about it on NPR and I've had this video in my back pocket for a year now, when I first started searching for a recording but only remembered after I posted this to cover my first 10 posts/to get this thing going and...) yeah, it's not what I thought it was. First listen, it's kind of all over the place. I think I was attracted to it when I heard the NPR piece because it was in pieces, and it reminded me of Copland.

I appreciate your comment that it doesn't sound unattractive or insincere.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Here's the Wynton Marsalis Violin Concerto in D: 
https://site-323590.bcvp0rtal.com/detail/videos/by-composer/video/5471580083001/wynton-marsalis-violin-concerto-dso-premiere
Nicola Benedetti gives a marvelous performance. 
:angel:


----------



## eyepatchplease (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks, I forgot to link the same video in my above response. If I remember correctly, Marsalis wrote it for her, and she is fantastic. The use of her exit is also excellent.


----------

